# cutting blanks , abouyt 150 so far



## DaveHawk (Jul 5, 2016)

over the weekend I cut a lot of blanks for pot calls. Got some beautiful wood grains from select cuts.
I like this black cutting part of making calls probably the best. Just finding the particular right cut for the piece on the band saw, kind of like finding the right tones for a section of a painting.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice! Do you have a clear overlay with a circle cut out for finding the 'sweet spot' in those blanks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 5, 2016)

great looking stuff Dave! I really enjoy cutting blanks too, one of my favorite things....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 5, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Nice! Do you have a clear overlay with a circle cut out for finding the 'sweet spot' in those blanks?


I do, each one gets looked over for that sweet spot. I'll then turn and stabilize.


----------



## Ray D (Jul 5, 2016)

Good looking blanks. I'm pretty new here, do you do your own stabilizing?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 5, 2016)

Ray D said:


> Good looking blanks. I'm pretty new here, do you do your own stabilizing?


Yes I do.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 5, 2016)

Looking good David.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 5, 2016)

Finished work today at 4 and went to work cutting blanks, @6:30 finished up with the blocks I had in the shop. 30 blanks cut. Here's 4 that wowed me. View attachment 108230 View attachment 108231 View attachment 108232 View attachment 108233

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brain M (Jul 26, 2016)

Those look awesome! They look a lot like the spalted wood I found in our firewood pile. Do you know what kind ow wood this is?


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 26, 2016)

Brian this is maple I watch the tree grow I watch the die and when they cut it up I told him to put it across the fence in my driveway

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 26, 2016)

Love that pile of wood! Can't wait to see the assembly line of calls. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

